# Discover Pro Music Audio Attenuated (sometimes)/2015 Golf R



## Kureigu3 (Mar 15, 2015)

Sometimes when I start the car the music level can only be turned up to a certain level. When I tried to turn it louder the audio is attenuated. The only way I can reset it is;

1. Turn off, exit, and lock the car. Wait 10 min or so and restart the car. This works sometimes. 
2. Press and hold the power button the Discover Pro and perform a hard reset of the device. So far this has worked every time but certainly not a solution.

I would estimate that this happens 50% of the time. Has anyone else seen this? Am I missing something simple? Assistance appreciated.


----------



## Kureigu3 (Mar 15, 2015)

This occurs when I use both bluetooth (iPhone) and USB drive a source for the music. There is nothing worse than troubleshooting something that has the word "sometimes" in it..


----------



## DV52 (Nov 1, 2013)

Kureigu3: Yep, the "Sometimes" word is not good when fault finding!

You probably know this already, but are you aware that the Discover media/pro has an automatic attenuation facility at switch-on? It's user set in the menu under "Sound", "Volume", "Maximum level at switch on". Might be worth a try!


----------



## Kureigu3 (Mar 15, 2015)

DV52 said:


> Kureigu3: Yep, the "Sometimes" word is not good when fault finding!
> 
> You probably know this already, but are you aware that the Discover media/pro has an automatic attenuation facility at switch-on? It's user set in the menu under "Sound", "Volume", "Maximum level at switch on". Might be worth a try!


Yes. I think I have it set to 11. When I start the car it defaults to this volume. The problem is when I crank up the volume. It will only got to a certain level and sounds distorted. A hard reset of the Discover Pro (press and hold power button for 15 sec) temporally fixes it.


----------



## gianry (May 27, 2016)

Kureigu3 said:


> Yes. I think I have it set to 11. When I start the car it defaults to this volume. The problem is when I crank up the volume. It will only got to a certain level and sounds distorted. A hard reset of the Discover Pro (press and hold power button for 15 sec) temporally fixes it.



I've noticed that my Discover pro unit (Mib1 0388 release firmware) has the same issue. have you fixed the issue ? how ? have you got a retrofitted unit?


----------



## Kureigu3 (Mar 15, 2015)

gianry said:


> I've noticed that my Discover pro unit (Mib1 0388 release firmware) has the same issue. have you fixed the issue ? how ? have you got a retrofitted unit?


Yes. It still happens but not as frequently as before. I would guess it happens once every 30 times i start the car. The dealers says VW is aware of this issue, but there is no fix/repair procedure. I have had the Discover Pro updated one time so far. It did not fix it.


----------



## gianry (May 27, 2016)

what bad news !.... I've installed the discover pro(comes from GTD auto) some days ago. I've noticed the low audio issue only yesterday.
After the 50% scale the audio level is the same and it is distorted


----------



## guaquino (Aug 19, 2016)

*Any solution to this matter?*

Dear Kureigu3

I have the EXACT SAME problem you described and it's driving me crazy.

I'd like to know if by any chance you were able to find a permanent solution to it!

Thank you!


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

Anyone figure this out?


----------



## Kureigu3 (Mar 15, 2015)

LO-vw said:


> Anyone figure this out?


It hasn't happened in at least six months. PFM. *shruggs*


----------



## blackpedro (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys.
Does anybody solve the problem with low quality sound after the 50% volume in Discover Pro 2014r. After reboot in works perfect.


----------

